# What about me?



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

What about me? After 9 months of trying to fix my marriage. 9 months of telling my WH that I love him and forgive him and want nothing more than for us to fix this, afterall 18 years is worth fighting for?? But he says friendship is all he can give me!! WTF!!! I want to scream! What about me? Don't I deserve to be happy? Don't I deserve to have love and passion am I that washed up?? I'm angry, I feel resentful! I gave you everything, I still would, but you don't want me. 

SO WHAT ABOUT ME YOU SELFISH SOB!! I deserve to be loved. I deserve to be happy. You have chosen to walk away from a wife and 3 kids that adore you. Fcku u!!
Rant over xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopeless11 (Feb 16, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> What about me? After 9 months of trying to fix my marriage. 9 months of telling my WH that I love him and forgive him and want nothing more than for us to fix this, afterall 18 years is worth fighting for?? But he says friendship is all he can give me!! WTF!!! I want to scream! What about me? Don't I deserve to be happy? Don't I deserve to have love and passion am I that washed up?? I'm angry, I feel resentful! I gave you everything, I still would, but you don't want me.
> 
> SO WHAT ABOUT ME YOU SELFISH SOB!! I deserve to be loved. I deserve to be happy. You have chosen to walk away from a wife and 3 kids that adore you. Fcku u!!
> Rant over xxx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



- You forgave him (shows compassion and a big heart)
- He wants only friendship (that is straight forward enough even though not what you want to hear)
- Yes you do deserve to be happy and trust me, there are plenty of us out there who respect you personality trait as a giver and deserve the same (as a fellow giver). Just because you do not get it from him, does not mean that you will not have it.
- If he does not want it, then what you offer to him does not matter sweetie.

You seem very sincere and raw in your posting. What I read is anger due to the fact that you are now cheated twice. I would seem to agree with you.

Stay strong and keep looking forward for your life and your best interests. Do not worry so much about his. He seems to have come to the decision on what is best for him already, as sad and as hard as it may be to admit.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thankyou. I am feeling raw tonight. And so let down. I love him, I always will, but I'm feeling resentful tonight because I need someone to go to bed with and to love me. Ok I'm feeling sorry for myself, but I have 3 beautiful kids and I am greatful.

No one will ever love him the way I do. That makes me sad for me and him. X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm with you Daisy!!! wtf is wrong with these guys?? anyone would tell him he's crazy to leave a beautiful family. selfish SOB (mine well ok yours too)


----------



## hopeless11 (Feb 16, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Thankyou. I am feeling raw tonight. And so let down. I love him, I always will, but I'm feeling resentful tonight because I need someone to go to bed with and to love me. Ok I'm feeling sorry for myself, but I have 3 beautiful kids and I am greatful.
> 
> No one will ever love him the way I do. That makes me sad for me and him. X
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, well we are both in the same space. I know the same about my fiance, but she does not care and will never know it. It sucks.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You deserve all of those things and MORE.

But it won't be from him.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Daisy,
I'm sorry for your suffering, I am a husband whose wife gave me "the speech" in December 2011, I have two children, ages 8 & 5. Just a month prior she was proclaiming her love for me. We were together for 11 years, married 9. I feel your pain & your hurt. I felt that she was my soul mate...I wonder if I will love another like her...but we have to move forward right?


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi daisy, am not going to tell you to move on I know how hard it is to even imagine that. I would suggest that you were always too good for him right from the off and he has always been a selfish **** but when you are in love you just dont see it. You see it now like myself feeling hurt and left behind, these people really do not warrant our love, time, affection and mainly the amount of mind matter we give them. For me the last one is the killer, a just keep thinking bout the good memories and the life we had how perfect it was....WELL IT WASN'T IT USED TO BE years ago but not for the last 3 years. Oh holidays were great but after that it was same old ****, thats a fact. 
I hope you remember him for being what he actually is, these are someone elses problems now, take care oh an a loved the rant lol fire in ur belly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate those moments and look forward to when they stop. 
Mine walked away from us too started the walk. He says he will be here if the kids need him but even when he visits there is so little connection with them (no real engaging just his physical presence for an hour or two). My adult children aren't happy w/ him and are giving up on him too.

I hate to see what he is like now. His loss.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Too you all I just think we need to remind ourselves that ultimately we will be ok. And the one that walked away? Well yes indeed it is their loss. We are the ones that fought to keep our families together. Our conscience is clear. One day we will surely be reward for this, by our children and in life.

It's so tough right now and on my down days I really think I'm not making a progress but just 3 months ago I was on anxiety tablets and Cld hardly leave the house. Tonight I am going to a 40th birthday party and guess who's babysitting!!! We will all get therein the end. Slow but sure progress here.

Hugs to you all xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

